# R33 GTR colors



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

What colors are available for the R33 GTR?


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Anyone?


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

navy blue, midnight purple, gunmetal grey, silver, black, and red.

those are not the official names though.


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

No yellow?


----------



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

Dont forget the light blue on the LM Limited and 400R, and also there are at least 2 different purples (one is a definite purple and the other is very very dark)

Alex


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Super Clear Red (AN0)
Deep Marine Blue (BN6)
Black (KH3)
Spark Slver (KL0)
Dark Grey (KN6)
White (QM1)
Sonic Silver (KP4)
Midnight Purple (LP2)
Midnight Purple 2 (AR1)
Champion Blue (BT2)


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Interesting, my car is Midnight Purple, LP2 . But the brchure for the car calls it something else (not sure what exactly, off the top of my head). It's a uk car.


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Maybe too much to ask, but can anyone help me getting pictures of R33GTR's in every color available?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Super Clear Red (AR1):


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Deep Marine Blue (BN6)

http://image1ex.villagephotos.com/pubimage.asp?id_=1362715


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Even more colors? Which are the correct ones? How many are there?


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Further to my not above, Midnight Purple LP2 is called "Tyrian Purple" on UK cars. It seems to be the same color though; just a more poncy name.


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

What about R33 GTR in Bayside blue?


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

I guess this is champion blue?


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

The R33 was not available in bayside blue- that's for the R34 only. However, there are probably some in existance that have been respreayed. "Respreayed" is a bit like respraying, but on a thursday morning.


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

iamthomas said:


> *I guess this is champion blue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks VT2 (Bayside) to me? what is champion blue?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Champion Blue is the colour of the LM-Limited cars.

Phil


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

Philip said:


> *Champion Blue is the colour of the LM-Limited cars.
> 
> Phil *


Example Durzel 










all is now clear


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Isn't that the same color?


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

Maybe? its all down to lighting you know, being a car photographer lighting is my business so I will conceed that you maybe right


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

It seems that I'll be having some trouble finding a blue GTR anyway, since there doesn't seems to be very many of them.


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

iamthomas said:


> *It seems that I'll be having some trouble finding a blue GTR anyway, since there doesn't seems to be very many of them. *


I am having my R33 colour changed to Bayside Blue so will post the results later this week


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

photo said:


> *
> 
> I am having my R33 colour changed to Bayside Blue so will post the results later this week *


Looking forward to that.

What color is it now?


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

Light Silver










This a snap I took a couple of years ago now


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*White (QM1)*


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*iamthomas*

...If its the Dark met blue (Marine) you were after I think the shortage is because that colour was for the series 3 car which as I understand was produced only in 97/98.

IS


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Keith*

has got a dark blue R33 up for grabs.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8143

Mvh Perra




iamthomas said:


> *It seems that I'll be having some trouble finding a blue GTR anyway, since there doesn't seems to be very many of them. *


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Apparently there are two shades of QM1 white - how does that work then?

...and neither are anything like the contents of the can I got mixed at Hellfords


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

Moschops said:


> *Apparently there are two shades of QM1 white - how does that work then?
> 
> ...and neither are anything like the contents of the can I got mixed at Hellfords   *


Hellfords is that a place you end up if you drive a Ford


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*Colours.......*

My R33 is a maroon colour, i have seen a few others in the same colour, but it's not on the above colour chart, is this not an 'official' colour ?


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

photo: Any pics yet?


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

iamthomas said:


> *photo: Any pics yet? *


Hi

I’ve have posted this pic elsewhere on this site, but seeing as you asked here it is again.


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

OH MY DEAR GOD!


----------



## photo (Jun 30, 2001)

iamthomas said:


> *OH MY DEAR GOD! *



OH MY DEAR GOD! you like?
OH MY DEAR GOD! you dont like?


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

I like it a lot. Your car is about as nice looking as a GTR can look, without doing some major modification.


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

Any more pictures of the GTR colors?

There's no yellow GTRs, original?


----------



## Emre (Nov 26, 2001)

To the best of my knowledge, there were no yellow R33 GTR's made by Nissan. 

Dark grey pearl :


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*Kolor*

I know for a fact if its not a white one you can be hanged at the
side of the road............ its the Bershire way ....... or you'll get your
sister pregnant or a close relative.

a berserk fleer

?:smokin:


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

DCD said:


> Super Clear Red (AN0)
> Deep Marine Blue (BN6)
> Black (KH3)
> Spark Slver (KL0)
> ...


Dino,

Did GT-R33s ever come in a burgandy color? I know GTS-t33s did, but I'm looking at picking up a GT-R33 that's burgandy and wondered if it's a stock color or a respray.

-Josh


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

JOSHMELE said:


> Dino,
> 
> Did GT-R33s ever come in a burgandy color? I know GTS-t33s did, but I'm looking at picking up a GT-R33 that's burgandy and wondered if it's a stock color or a respray.
> 
> -Josh


This Colour ?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136088-beautiful-nismo-400r-kitted-tuned-bcnr33.html


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

Yes! These burgandy GTR-33s are the OEM color right? 

Looks very nice, and more rare than the other colors too, maybe not the LM-R33s and MP-R33s, but still rare nonetheless.


----------

